# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  BEE Scoring: Calculating Management control

## TravisZA

I'm trying to get the scoring for management control so that I can work out how many points we'd get under different scenarios of hiring and promoting staff.

Can't find anything on the internet where it actually shows how you calculate your score...anyone have a link or some advice??

----------


## Greig Whitton

Which scorecard are you using Travis? (e.g. old generic scorecard; old QSE scorecard; new generic scorecard; new QSE scorecard; sector-specific charter)

----------


## TravisZA

> Which scorecard are you using Travis? (e.g. old generic scorecard; old QSE scorecard; new generic scorecard; new QSE scorecard; sector-specific charter)


The new QSE.

We are in the Marketing, Advertising and Comm Sector but I don't think thats the scorecard I'm looking at

----------


## Greig Whitton

If you're operating in the MAC sector, then you will probably be bound by the MAC charter's QSE scorecard (which has been aligned to the new Codes and should be published in the Government Gazette very soon - a draft version was published for comment in September last year). It's possible that you may be able to use the regular QSE scorecard, but I can't say for certain without knowing more about your business.

Either way, both scorecards have the same points structure for Management Control:

1. Black representation at executive management: 5 points | 50% compliance target
2. Black female representation at executive management: 2 points | 25% compliance target
3. Black representation at non-executive management: 6 points | 60% compliance target
4. Black female representation at non-executive management: 2 points | 30% compliance target

I strongly recommend clarifying whether you will be bound by the MAC sector charter or not. While there is a lot of overlap between it and the regular Codes, there are also some important differences (e.g. the draft MAC sector charter includes "Responsible Marketing" as a sixth scorecard element).

----------

